# Barbara Schönebergers Mimik während einer Testfahrt



## eagleeye. (21 Okt. 2013)

*

Barbara Schönebergers Mimik während einer Testfahrt mit 
Rennfahr-Legende Walter Röhrl.



ciao*


----------



## Max100 (21 Okt. 2013)

:thx:, also gegessen scheint sie ja vorher nicht zu haben


----------



## Ludger77 (21 Okt. 2013)

Cooler Clip!
Danke für Frau Schöneberger!!


----------

